# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Anyone in Dayton Ohio area?

## Brady Smith

I'm a little light on the skill level but interested in finding others who are relative beginners as well to get together with on occassion to play some. Specifically interested in BG and country but open to anything to improve.

----------


## violmando

I'm not totally sure it's still going, but Sinclair CC has a Saturday am Bluegrass class/jam in Bldg 3---check out their website. LOTS of folks at all levels and you can pick up stuff from some experienced giggers w/o any pressure.
If you decide to broaden your horizons, check us out--My Webpage I've been in the Dayton Mandolin Orchestra since it's 2nd rehearsal and we have a GREAT time----music can be done in tablature as well as notes. We rehearse Tues. pm in Centerville; stop by and listen and meet some other mando players! Yvonne

----------


## Brady Smith

Thanks for that info..I'll look into this.

----------


## Katie

I'm in the Toledo area. I lean more towards folk, celtic and faire filk, but I like pretty much everythin. Maybe there's something in between. Oh wait, I've driven to the Dayton area once before. I don't remember there being anything in between. Well if there is I'd be willing to drive the hour or so once in a while.
-Katie

----------


## Kodiak

Brady712 or anyone else close by...

I'm on the ne side of metro Cincinnati. #I would like to get together to play and possibly help each other get organized in such a way that we can start making a little progress beyond the beginner label. #Let me know.

Brian
Cincinnati, OH
capote500@earthlink.net

----------


## Kodiak

Katie (and anyone else with a possible interest)

Did you know that there is an Irish music school here in Cincinnati that meets on Saturday mornings? Here's the website if you would like to check it out...

Riley School of Irish Music
http://www.rileyirishmusic.com/index.html

----------


## violmando

Doug Mast, one of the instructors at the Riley School, is in the Dayton Mando.Orch. When my schedule eases up a bit, I plan on taking some fiddle lessons there and resuming playing at the Slow sessions here in Dayton. COOL stuff!

----------


## Katie

Yeah that's a 3 hr drive one way. #Also at the moment I couldn't afford the gas money let alone the registration fee.
-Katie

----------


## Brady Smith

Brian I sent you an email...Katie, I went to school at Bowling Green and made that trip every week for 4 years. And your right...there's not much in between. If you ever get down this way though, feel free to give me a shout.

----------


## LateBloomer

brady712,
There is a jam in Tipp City at the Old Hotel Gallery every other Wed. Should be one tonight (feb. 22) Starts at 7pm
Leigh Ann

----------


## Kodiak

Brady712...I didn't receive your email. I just re-adjusted my email filter. I had made the mistake of posting my email address on a board and I've been constantly flooded with spam and other such garbage. Before this latest filter re-adjustment, I think just about all my emails were getting sent straight to the trash. Hopefully, it's straightened out now. If you (or anyone else) is still up for getting together, let me know.

Brian
capote500atearthlinkdotnet

----------


## LateBloomer

Hallmark or anyone else who is interested, the Tipp City Hotel Gallery is located at 107 East Main Street. Yes, it was once a hotel, now it is a gift and antique shop.
LateBloomer

----------


## LimaLarry

I am slightly offended by statements to the effect that there is not much between Dayton and Toledo:laugh:  Lima could at least be a gas stop or lunch stop for some of you. There is a friday evening bluegrass jam a few miles east of I75 from Wapakoneta which is just south of Lima. I am not sure if it is every week or not. It takes place at Vernon McIntyre's place, Famous Old Time Music Company. You should be able to find their website with a search. I am a beginning mandolin picker also, and would also love to have other mandolin players to learn with. 

Larry

----------


## F5G WIZ

Kodiak, Brian,

  Sent you an email. Where do you live? I live in Fayetteville Ohio.

Darrin

----------


## telepbrman

Good old Dayton, I grew up there...Kettering Fairmont Class of 88', and spent most of my childhood over by the Air Force Museum in Riverside. I now live in Virginia...later, dy.

----------


## Hallmark498

Anything going on around the columbus / yellow springs area?

Ill be in town from 21-23 of march and would love to pick.

----------


## Scotti Adams

I spent 40 of my 41 yrs in a little town just 20 mins east of Dayton called Xenia....aka..Tornado Alley. I played many a song in Dayton in those years...playing with everyone from David and Dorsey Harvey, Wakefield...Red Allen...and just about everybody else that would wander thru. It was truly a hotbed of music. Not so much now. I just recently moved from there about 55 miles south to Brown County....close to Georgetown. Not much playing in this area either.

----------


## violmando

HI
There are 3 members of the Dayton Mando. Orch in Yellow Springs--one who'd just returning from vacation loves to do swing stuff, another pretty much plays anything, but I'm afraid I'm one of those who have to have something to read...I don't know of any regular jams here this time of year, altho' I'm sure there are some in Columbus.
Feel free to email me and I can probably get you in touch with David and Michael.
Yvonne

----------


## Hallmark498

Nice! Would like to meet u guys.

----------

